# Help! Cutting a bitmap image on my vinyl cutter?



## shawnar80 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am trying to cut a bitmap image on my vinyl cutter. I'm using signblazer and I have an image that has some text and shapes on it (black design on white background). Once I insert the image into signblazer, is there a way to make my vinyl cutter cut the black design/text?

As of now, I'm importing the bitmap into the software, and once I've selected "Cutter", I get the message "The drawing contains a bitmap. Only other objects will be cut and the bitmap will not be cut."

Please help!


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

You'll have to vectorize the bitmap in order to cut it. The easiest way is to trace is in a vector drawing program. I'm assuming since you have a vinyl plotter you have some sort of vector drawing program.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Vector Magic | Precision Bitmap to Vector Conversion Online works awesome


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Like Ross said it has to be vectorized in order for your cutting software to read it. If your using Adobe Illustrator you would have to save it in either AI or EPS format.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

SignBlazer will vectorize raster images, but I have found that Corel Draw's and InkScape's vectorizing features come out a bit better on poorer quality graphics. With any program though- the better the raster image going in- the better the vector coming out.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

This is the best vectorizing deal going. Way better results than any of my software...and I have them all. It is also free.

Vector Magic | Precision Bitmap to Vector Conversion Online


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree with Ken, I use inkscape for vectoring and have found this to be a great rsource. ... JB


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

And InkScape is free: www.inkscape.org


----------



## russdabuss (Aug 22, 2008)

I am just learning. But the more I use InkScape, the more I like it. I too vote Inkscape. It has alot of possibilities.
Good Luck


----------



## pixelwhisperer (Jul 23, 2008)

You do have to vectorize the file prior to cutting. As far as the method or tracing program you use. that depends on what type of detail and quality you need to achieve. I redraw bitmap logos that need to be extremely clean for larger signs where a small imperfection will show up quite well. Also the plotter will hit every single node your tracing program produces which in some cases is tens of thousands or more depending how complex your artwork is. This can make cutting time quite long and can give cutters with small buffers trouble. tracing programs also don't deal with intersecting lines which can make weeding a nightmare.


----------

